

Held for hours at secret Chicago black site - andrewl
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/26/chicago-police-homan-square-vic-suter

======
andrewl
Related articles are at the bottom of the page:

[http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/26/police-
black-...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/26/police-black-site-
chicago-washington-politicians-human-rights)

[http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/26/police-
black-...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/26/police-black-site-
chicago-washington-politicians-human-rights)

[http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-
polic...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-police-
detain-americans-black-site)

[http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-
homan...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-homan-square-
black-site)

------
pc2g4d
Some perspective: [http://www.wbez.org/news/chicago-polices-so-called-black-
sit...](http://www.wbez.org/news/chicago-polices-so-called-black-site-
mischaracterized-111629)

